# Anyone have a home security system?



## kristiamy (Oct 17, 2010)

Curious how many here either subscribe to a home security service or have
created their own.

A few years ago I was with ADT for 1-2 years.
It was OK I guess. 

Now we're in a different home and I'm looking again for a home system.
This time though, I want to have those DIY system.

What do you guys have?


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

In my home that I sold, I had a wireless Visonic Powermax+ with many sensors. I loved it for the cost and the simplicity of programming. Also it is made in Israel not CHINA:thumbsup:
Although I kept the entire Powermax system, my new, to me, home already had a hardwired Vista10SE with all necessary sensors so I have not yet installed the Powermax.
Hardwired systems are much less prone to "false alarms" but I did not have any with the wireless Powermax+.
I would highly recommend that everyone should have some kind of security system.
It just makes me feel better when I am away from home or at night.
The best time to get a security system is before you get broken into. What you loose in the first breakin will be much greater then the cost of any system.:thumbup: You can find a lot of useful information at www.diysecurityforum.com


----------

